# Drug Cards



## HotelCo (May 5, 2009)

How do you all set them up?

What do you put on them? I put Class, Description, Mechanism of action, pharmacokinetics, indications, contraindications, precautions, side effects, interactions, Adult and pediatric dosages.

Anything else I should be putting on there?


----------



## JBK617 (May 5, 2009)

Max dosage was one we had on ours in my class also


----------



## parapaulieFL (May 14, 2009)

*depends*

It mainly depends on what your instructor is going to test you on. But for your own personal learning, the more you know about a drug the better. you can google paramedic drug flash cards and see some examples. I recommend writing your own because its helps you memorize. Also, read them out loud while you are studying because you can remember more through auditory learning than you will by just visual learning. It has helped me out.


----------



## ResTech (May 14, 2009)

I type up all the drug info on the computer in a nice layed out methodical fashion and then print them out and glue/tape them onto the larger size index cards (not the 3x5 cards).... front and back of the card. The bigger index cards allow more info. I punch a hole in the corner and attach them all to a ring. Works out very nicely. 

I use drug info from my book and also important info from my own specific research online.


----------



## ResTech (May 14, 2009)

I want to throw this resource out there... I happened to stumble acrossed it while searching the EMS podcasts on iTunes... 

These are Podcasts on Pharmacology that are put together by a emergency physician who is also a Paramedic. I find them very useful... he is concise and is really easy to learn. He also does a Podcast called ICU rounds. Download and put these on your iPod/MP3 player or burn them to a CD and listen in your car.

http://www.prehospitaldrugs.com/

Here is the website for Dr Jeffrey Guy... look under the articles section... some great info...

http://www.burndoc.net/


----------



## mikeN (May 14, 2009)

This is how mine are set up.  I use 4 x 7 cards. Multi colored. I associate the drugs by colors, don't ask. 
1: names of drug.         Card number so I notice if one goes missing
2: adult dose with how long to administer and max dose
3: pedi dose
4: class
5: description of drug/how it works
6: indication
7: contraindication
8: precautions
9: (depends of the drug if it's not already in the description) onset/duration


----------



## Shishkabob (May 14, 2009)

Already gave to him in chat, but here's for everyone.

http://www.flashcardexchange.com/tag/paramedic


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 14, 2009)

*re*

http://www.ghettomedic.com/medication.htm

Another good listing of them also for those that havent found this yet.


----------



## HotelCo (May 14, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Already gave to him in chat, but here's for everyone.
> 
> http://www.flashcardexchange.com/tag/paramedic



That's a good site, I've used that for a while.

But let me say that just copying them from a website is no match for actually reading your Pharmacology book.
Knowing when and when not to give it is important, but you also need to understand how the drug works.


----------



## HotelCo (May 16, 2009)

mikeN said:


> I associate the drugs by colors, don't ask.



I have to ask...
How do you associate them by color?



Corky said:


> http://www.ghettomedic.com/medication.htm
> 
> Another good listing of them also for those that havent found this yet.



Excellent site. Really helps to trim down the info from my book.


----------



## DV_EMT (May 16, 2009)

mikeN said:


> I associate the drugs by colors, don't ask.




box color?? thats what i do in the pharmacy, but ALWAYS double check for strength and drug!!!

its easy to mix up two vials or two boxes that look alike!~


----------



## cprguys (May 20, 2009)

Our instructor chose a text book with all the drug cards in the back of the book.  we just had to tear them out.  He had us memorize 3 before each class


----------

